# Not a recipe, just an observation about meatloaf



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 6, 2021)

Meatloaf is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy. After the initial meal, the leftovers are meant to become meatloaf sandwiches. Meatloaf for supper is fine; meatloaf sandwiches are as close to heaven as I expect to be.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 6, 2021)

I remember square meatballs appearing in the spaghetti sauce a few days after a meatloaf dinner.

Cold meatloaf sandwiches with Russian dressing are great for a midnight snack or picnic.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 6, 2021)

I was going to have a meatloaf sandwich for lunch. I couldn't wait and had it for breakfast instead. After all, sometimes we have breakfast for supper so why not lunch for breakfast?

ETA: It was delicious, but now it's gone

More ETA: I just remembered that there's one _generous_ serving of hot fudge pudding cake left. Since I ate lunch for breakfast, I'm gonna eat dessert for lunch. Gonna heat up the pudding cake and slap a _generous_ serving of vanilla bean ice cream over the top and get downright piggy

Um..."we" may need to skip supper. I use "we" because by the time I've devoured the pudding cake and ice cream, there may very well be two of me.


----------



## feywon (Oct 6, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I was going to have a meatloaf sandwich for lunch. I couldn't wait and had it for breakfast instead. After all, sometimes we have breakfast for supper so why not lunch for breakfast?
> 
> ETA: It was delicious, but now it's gone


That's one of the perks of getting older, nobody can tell you what to eat when (tho partners and doctors might try) and you don't have to set a good example for kids, except maybe if your grandchildren visiting.  Tho my only grandson is a pickier eater than anyone else in family so just getting anything relatively healthy down him at anytime is good so i don't worry about that when he's here. 

My daughter recently asked me to make meatloaf for first time in long time. Going to do it again soon.  We always say our winter stews taste better the second day. And leftover holiday ham satisfying but easy and versatile.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2021)

I don't believe that breakfast or supper are foods. They're just meals.
I'm glad you broke free @GeorgiaXplant !


----------



## caroln (Oct 6, 2021)

May I make a different observation?  I hate meatloaf.  I also hate meatballs, which to me is just round meatloaf.  Is this un-american??


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 6, 2021)

*Leftover anything is great, but meatloaf is near the top of the list*


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 6, 2021)

caroln said:


> May I make a different observation?  I hate meatloaf.  I also hate meatballs, which to me is just round meatloaf.  Is this un-american??


Probably!


----------



## jujube (Oct 6, 2021)

Leftover meatloaf is manna from heaven!  Slap a slab on bread with plenty of mayo and a sprinkling of chopped green olives and I can hear the angels singing.....


----------



## feywon (Oct 6, 2021)

caroln said:


> May I make a different observation?  I hate meatloaf.  I also hate meatballs, which to me is just round meatloaf.  Is this un-american??


Not in my opinion, people are entitled to their individual tastes.  Now if you also hate apple pie and baseball, some other folks might feel it is a pattern.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 6, 2021)

I love meatloaf, mash potatoes and green beans.  Oink.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 6, 2021)

I can't really make meatloaf - I've tried several times and it was a flop.  So now I buy some meatloaf-like substance that just needs to be nuked for a few minutes.  It's kinda okay, but nothing like my mother used to make.

We never have any "leftover" meatloaf.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 6, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I love meatloaf, mash potatoes and green beans.  Oink.View attachment 187721


I prefer peas to green beans.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 6, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Meatloaf is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy. After the initial meal, the leftovers are meant to become meatloaf sandwiches. Meatloaf for supper is fine; meatloaf sandwiches are as close to heaven as I expect to be.


I love meatloaf sandwiches!  Haven't had one in ages but will if I remember to buy the ingredients...lol


----------



## senior chef (Oct 6, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> I can't really make meatloaf - I've tried several times and it was a flop.  So now I buy some meatloaf-like substance that just needs to be nuked for a few minutes.  It's kinda okay, but nothing like my mother used to make.
> 
> We never have any "leftover" meatloaf.


Meatloaf is the simplest thing in the world to make.  Hey, it's not rocket science.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 6, 2021)

My Son-in-law loves my meatloaf and for the life of me, I don't understand why!


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 6, 2021)

I just had my turkey meatloaf for lunch....didn't want to wait till dinner.
Good stuff...bought again from Trader Joe's.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 6, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I love meatloaf sandwiches!  Haven't had one in ages but will if I remember to buy the ingredients...lol


Ewwww! However, de gustibus non est disputandum  (loose translation from Latin is matters of taste cannot be disputed...keeping in mind that I flunked Latin. Twice.). If you like it, it's probably better than not having meatloaf at all.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 6, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> My Son-in-law loves my meatloaf and for the life of me, I don't understand why!


Because he obviously has a discerning palate! See the Latin portion of my response to Ruthanne


----------



## katlupe (Oct 6, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> I can't really make meatloaf - I've tried several times and it was a flop.  So now I buy some meatloaf-like substance that just needs to be nuked for a few minutes.  It's kinda okay, but nothing like my mother used to make.
> 
> We never have any "leftover" meatloaf.


Next time make two!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 7, 2021)

love me some meat loaf.my wife used crackers and onions i think.tomato puree on top.very simple but so good!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 7, 2021)

I slather a nice helping of a sauce made with brown sugar and ketshup during the last 30 minutes of baking.


----------



## Shero (Oct 7, 2021)

caroln said:


> May I make a different observation?  I hate meatloaf.  I also hate meatballs, which to me is just round meatloaf.  Is this un-american??


you are not alone, so do I !! But I love kofta meatballs!


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 7, 2021)

caroln said:


> May I make a different observation?  I hate meatloaf.  I also hate meatballs, which to me is just round meatloaf.  Is this un-american??


I hated meatloaf too until I watched a chef on Youtube who was responsible for making meatloaf for inmates of a large US jail. The difference from his American meatloaf to my Aussie one is that he soaked bread in milk and boy what a difference, it was so moist and delicious.


----------



## senior chef (Oct 7, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> I hated meatloaf too until I watched a chef on Youtube who was responsible for making meatloaf for inmates of a large US jail. The difference from his American meatloaf to my Aussie one is that* he soaked bread in milk and boy what a difference, it was so moist and delicious.*


Yes, absolutely. That is the best way to maintain moistness in a meatloaf.  It really does make a HUGE difference. Not only that , but it keeps the meatloaf from crumbling when sliced.
PS: meatloaf should rest for 10-15 minutes after coming out of the oven BEFORE slicing it.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 7, 2021)

*I recently bought a ground beef, pork and veal blend for a meat loaf.  It turned out OK, but I think I kind of still prefer the beef only loaf.  *


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 7, 2021)

caroln said:


> May I make a different observation?  I hate meatloaf.  I also hate meatballs, which to me is just round meatloaf.  Is this un-american??


Not if you like pizza or are a fan of the Boston Red Sox. Otherwise, yes.


----------



## senior chef (Oct 8, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> Not if you like pizza or are a fan of the Boston Red Sox. Otherwise, yes.


Agreed.  Whenever I make meatballs for spaghetti, I always make plenty extra so that I can make hot meatball subs, heavy on the mozzarella.


----------



## caroln (Oct 8, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> Not if you like pizza or are a fan of the Boston Red Sox. Otherwise, yes.


I must be okay then.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 187999


I actually baked one of these several Halloweens ago!!! But it was a hand actually.


----------



## Shero (Oct 8, 2021)

Today I was talking to someone about meatloaf and she said her favourite is the Jamie Oliver recipe, so I am going to try this next week. Here it is:


----------



## Sunshine on a cloudy day (Oct 8, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Meatloaf is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy. After the initial meal, the leftovers are meant to become meatloaf sandwiches. Meatloaf for supper is fine; meatloaf sandwiches are as close to heaven as I expect to be.


Meatloaf for breakfast sounds super. I made soup from the last of my garden zucchini onions beef bouillon cubes and tomatoes. Beautiful for supper then breakfast.


----------



## Sunshine on a cloudy day (Oct 8, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> I hated meatloaf too until I watched a chef on Youtube who was responsible for making meatloaf for inmates of a large US jail. The difference from his American meatloaf to my Aussie one is that he soaked bread in milk and boy what a difference, it was so moist and delicious.


Might try this


----------



## Llynn (Oct 8, 2021)

I must truly be anti American (I'm not really) because I don't like meatloaf or peanut butter. I know, I know: I'll go to my room straight away.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> he soaked bread in milk and boy what a difference, it was so moist and delicious.


This is how I make meat loaf and meatballs.^^

"So what is a *panade*? It’s simply bread, or bread crumbs, moistened with dairy (milk or cream), water, or stock. You can either use a lot of liquid and squeeze most of it out, or use just enough to moisten. Then add this to your ground meat mixture, and shape/cook as usual."

"When meat is exposed to heat, the proteins and fibers contract, or tighten. If you’ve ever noticed a pork chop curl, or another piece of meat seem to almost lift up in the saute pan, that’s the tightening I’m referring to. The panade interrupts this process, so the meat can cook without pulling together and tightening."

from:
https://www.allrecipes.com/article/what-is-a-panade/


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 8, 2021)

@Aunt Bea , I remember those square meatballs as well. lol

Sometimes my mom would stretch the meat by adding 3 hardboiled eggs down the middle and bake as usual. She called them eyeballs because that's what it looked like when the loaf was cut.  

When I was in high school I always took my lunch. My mom bought a clear heavy plastic container the exact size of a sandwich that was popular back then. 
The day after we had meatloaf she would make me a meatloaf sandwich which I loved. I kept the container with a rubber band around it in my large handbag. No refrigeration or fancy ice packs back then. 
As it got closer to lunch I would see that sandwich staring at me in my open handbag. 
I would drool just waiting for it.
 I think if someone tried to snatch it they would have lost a limb.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 8, 2021)

Years ago there was a restaurant chain called Homestyle Buffet.

They used to serve meatloaf as a weekly special.  

The leftovers appeared the next day as meatloaf parmigiana, slabs of leftover meatloaf topped with tomato sauce and melted cheese.

We used to laugh and make fun of it but it was actually quite good.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 8, 2021)

My mom used the Quaker Oats recipe for meatloaf. She covered it with a thick layer of catsup. I do that, too. She soaked the oatmeal in milk, as I recall. I don't do that, but I'm going to try it.


Sunshine on a cloudy day said:


> Meatloaf for breakfast sounds super. I made soup from the last of my garden zucchini onions beef bouillon cubes and tomatoes. Beautiful for supper then breakfast.


I made a large salad for breakfast a couple of months ago.  Oddly, it didn't feel strange to be eating salad for breakfast. I got 4 of my preferred 9 veggie servings all in one swoop. I should do that again. Your soup sounds delicious. I love to make and eat homemade soup.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 8, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Agreed.  Whenever I make meatballs for spaghetti, I always make plenty extra so that I can make hot meatball subs, heavy on the mozzarella.


There is a restaurant here called Firehouse Subs (I think). I've never been there, but my daughter orders them for us on Door Dash. They make the best meatball subs I have ever tasted. When I eat them, I always feel a squinch of "what are you doing, eating food you can easily make for yourself, and cheaper, too".


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 8, 2021)

senior chef said:


> PS: meatloaf should rest for 10-15 minutes after coming out of the oven BEFORE slicing it.


My  meatloaf never makes it to even 5 minutes before I dive in. And it does fall apart. I will endeavor to be more patient and let it sit. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 9, 2021)

Two days ago I was up at night, due to pain, and made my first Italian style meatloaf.  I was going to make many meatballs, but couldn't face more pain, so shortcutted it by making the meatloaf.

Through the years I've made meatloaves Chinese, Mexican, German, BBQ. etc.  just using various spices and herbs, sauces, etc.  I don't measure the additions, I eyeball and most of the time it turns out fine.  Never had to throw any of them into the garbage.

Anyway, at 6am the meatloaf was finished baking.  At 7am I cut a slice and had it with some of my leftover spaghetti.  Excellent. 

Radish Rose said, "I don't believe that breakfast or supper are foods. They're just meals."  So true.


----------



## caroln (Oct 9, 2021)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Meatloaf is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy. After the initial meal, the leftovers are meant to become meatloaf sandwiches. Meatloaf for supper is fine; meatloaf sandwiches are as close to heaven as I expect to be.


Wow, so many comments about meatloaf!  Bet you didn't expect all these responses!


----------

